# Help on first 10g planted tank



## Dragonfish (Apr 28, 2011)

I havethat tank, but replaced the hood. The LEDs arent bright enough for even java fern. Other than that, I really like the tank so far.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> I havethat tank, but replaced the hood. The LEDs arent bright enough for even java fern. Other than that, I really like the tank so far.


Thanks for the comment. Yea I figured the little LEDs wouldn't be strong enough. 

Could some of you help me on like what type of soil weather it's dirt or a specific brand. Also maybe some ideas on lighting and filtration. It did come with a bio wheel. Any help would greatly appreciated. 

-Chance-


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Here's a pic so far what do you guys think about the drift wood any suggestions. 

-Chance-


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Got the water in with a few plants doesn't look like much now but hopefully it will soon. Any suggestions. 

-Chance-


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

I guess you have to have a $600 ADA tank on here?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Mopar32985 said:


> I guess you have to have a $600 ADA tank on here?


sometimes i begin to think that to. i like the scape so far. has good potential and movement. maybe some taller plants along the back. you want to work in layers, background, middle, foreground. with decreasing heights respectively.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mopar32985 said:


> I guess you have to have a $600 ADA tank on here?


Totally agree no one really has helped my threads. I like ur scape use diy co2 you'll get way better growth than none lol well that's what I'd do?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i would suggest diy co2. it would definitely be beneficial.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally run 15 watt T8 fixtures over my own low tech 10gal setups.

IMO it would be wiser to upgrade your lighting before investing in any more plants at this point.

Once you have your lighting in place it will be easier for people to offer plant suggestions, as which plants may work will largely depend on your lighting and whether or not you want to do CO2 on this tank.

You can work with your current gravel and still have a nice planted tank if you want, but I personally would recommend picking up a bag of Flourite (rinse it really well!) or Eco Complete, as rooted plants will do much better in one of these than in plain gravel.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

orchidman said:


> sometimes i begin to think that to. i like the scape so far. has good potential and movement. maybe some taller plants along the back. you want to work in layers, background, middle, foreground. with decreasing heights respectively.


Thamks for the reply man i appreciate it. I hope i wasnt being to rude when i said that. Yea i def want some taller plants in the back its very empty right now. Im going to remove everything from the tank tomorrow and put in someorganic soil umder the gravel. I figured its best to do this no than later. 

-Chance-


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Sd760 said:


> Totally agree no one really has helped my threads. I like ur scape use diy co2 you'll get way better growth than none lol well that's what I'd do?


Haha thanks man for the info i really appreciate it.

-Chance-


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> I personally run 15 watt T8 fixtures over my own low tech 10gal setups.
> 
> IMO it would be wiser to upgrade your lighting before investing in any more plants at this point.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the reply. I def want to upgrade the lights on this tank. Do you feel on strip of t8 or t5 will do the trick. Also i am running Flourite under the gravel with some mixed in the gravel. but im thinking of putting organic soil under then capping it with this grave. Any suggestion. Thanks again.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not to jack the thread but I plan on doing a capped soil as well would like more insight regarding techniques used in rinsing and what not.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mopar32985 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I def want to upgrade the lights on this tank. Do you feel on strip of t8 or t5 will do the trick. Also i am running Flourite under the gravel with some mixed in the gravel. but im thinking of putting organic soil under then capping it with this grave. Any suggestion. Thanks again.


A single T8 strip would work fine. You might need CO2 or Excel with a single T5NO strip, and would definitely need CO2/Excel with T5HO.

You can work with what you have, or you can try the organic soil underneath if you want- just be aware you'll need about a 2" cap on top to hold it down, and that will take up a lot of room in a small tank like a 10gal.



Sd760 said:


> Not to jack the thread but I plan on doing a capped soil as well would like more insight regarding techniques used in rinsing and what not.


There are several different soil substrate techniques. Making mineralized topsoil (MTS) requires quite a bit of rinsing- you process the soil through several wet and dry phases. 

If you're just using Miracle Gro Oraganic Choice potting soil, you don't need to rinse it. Some people do sift it to pull out the larger clumps and pieces of bark. Sifting would probably be a really good idea especially for small tanks, but I didn't worry about it for my 90gal or 46gal.

Other brands of organic soil I cannot speak towards, as the Miracle Gro is the only one I have used. I would be nervous of soils containing high percentages of compost and/or manure, though, as I think those would likely leech into water and possibly cause ammonia spikes and/or algae blooms, even with a cap. Those types of soils should probably be mineralized before use?


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Sd760 said:


> Not to jack the thread but I plan on doing a capped soil as well would like more insight regarding techniques used in rinsing and what not.


No man your not im new so anyhting your going to ask i dont know yet


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> A single T8 strip would work fine. You might need CO2 or Excel with a single T5NO strip, and would definitely need CO2/Excel with T5HO.
> 
> You can work with what you have, or you can try the organic soil underneath if you want- just be aware you'll need about a 2" cap on top to hold it down, and that will take up a lot of room in a small tank like a 10gal.
> 
> ...


Thanks again man. Im going to go out tomorrow and get the soil and get the new light. Is it fine to use a t8 from home depot as long as it is the right spectrum. I wan like a 6500 k right. Also had no idea i need a 2 inch cap thats alot what happens if i dont make one that deep. Will it leach alot in the water

-Chance-


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

My 10g had a T8 hood with a magnetic ballast which had a very annoying hum. I returned it for a hood with double incandescents and replaced the two incandescents with CFLs which provide a nice level of light with no loud hum.

Plus the CFLs from HD were available in 6500K which looked much nicer than the yellowish glow of either the incandescents or the original T8.

Jim


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's not leeching so much you have to worry about with the Miracle Gro (it's going to leech tannins no matter what), but keeping it down long enough for it to get waterlogged, so it doesn't all just float to the top.

You could use what you already have and just use root tab fertilizers...


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Jim Miller said:


> My 10g had a T8 hood with a magnetic ballast which had a very annoying hum. I returned it for a hood with double incandescents and replaced the two incandescents with CFLs which provide a nice level of light with no loud hum.
> 
> Plus the CFLs from HD were available in 6500K which looked much nicer than the yellowish glow of either the incandescents or the original T8.
> 
> Jim


Sounds like a good idea man i might have to go that rout. I guess i will see when i get to home depot tomorrow and see what they have. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> It's not leeching so much you have to worry about with the Miracle Gro (it's going to leech tannins no matter what), but keeping it down long enough for it to get waterlogged, so it doesn't all just float to the top.
> 
> You could use what you already have and just use root tab fertilizers...


Would it help if i sifted it then soaked it for a few hours?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mopar32985 said:


> Would it help if i sifted it then soaked it for a few hours?


Probably.

I didn't sift mine, but I did very gently pour cups of water over it before laying on my Flourite cap just to try and waterlog it some and hold it in place, and I think that helped. Soaking it before putting it into the tank I think would probably work also.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> Probably.
> 
> I didn't sift mine, but I did very gently pour cups of water over it before laying on my Flourite cap just to try and waterlog it some and hold it in place, and I think that helped. Soaking it before putting it into the tank I think would probably work also.


I have also herd other ppl say they used silicate free playsand and it worked great because the grains were smaller and held it down better. I dont know if i would like the look of sand though


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been thinking recently that Flourite "dark" would probably look really nice and work well over the Miracle Gro.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've been thinking recently that Flourite "dark" would probably look really nice and work well over the Miracle Gro.


That would look good I will def keep an eye out for it. Another thing I herd was if you use dirt it's good to plant it heavy from the get go. Is this true.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd say that's good advice when setting up any planted tank. It usually takes plants at least a few weeks to get established (send out roots, etc). If you get them all in at the same time, this can help keep from re-disturbing the older plants each time you go to put in new ones. It can also help a tank stablize more quickly, as the bigger plant mass will be able to better absorb any nutrients leeching from the soil into the water column.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 10 gal planted low tech tank. I used Flourite black "sand" as a base then topped it with CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand (black). So far my plants seem to love it. 

I only have about 2 CFLs but that's 2.5 to 3 watts per gallon. I'm not running CO2. 

I just went with easy plants. Mine is a shrimp tank. Cherry Shrimp are doing well. 

Glad you got at least some replies


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Any updates? I've been lurking your thread...so I am watching....good luck....it took about 6 months for me to balance out my old 10g gravel tank....Lots of Excel and a bit of Flourish was the regiment for me.


----------



## -Mac- (May 20, 2011)

I'm using mineralized top soil capped with sand and while it was a bit cloudy for a few days, a pre-filter and filter floss cleared things up nicely. Lighting is a dual T5NO running a 10k and a 6700. My experience so far is for quick height, go with stem plants, I have Rotala wallichii in the back of my tank and even though it's not a full height it gives lovely dimension against my, still young crypts and water sprite. My other advice is hardscaping. Just like outside, hardscaping gives more interest; rocks and driftwood in my case.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your replys. I went out today and got some organic top soil then went to the fish store. They had a single T88 hood but it was like 30 and i just couldnt bring myself to pay that much for a single t8 so i decided not to get anything from there and im now looking online at different stores. I think im going to actually just get regular Black flourite instead of the organic top soil. Just beacuse im getting a 75 soon for free and i will do the soil on that one. Now im thrying to think of a crafty way to do 2 CFL and not have it look to ghetto because its in my theater room. Any ideas besides buying the hood. Thanks again guys 

-Chance-


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

maybe a clip on desk lamp with a cfl. i'd actually get 2. thats what i'd like to do with my 10 gallon


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

orchidman said:


> maybe a clip on desk lamp with a cfl. i'd actually get 2. thats what i'd like to do with my 10 gallon


Here is my new light I decided to go with I have two 14 watt 5000k bulbs. This is also the substrate I decided to go with. What u guys think. I already have the new substrate in the tank looks so much better will put pic up later.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Here's a new pic of the tank added some new plants today. What you guys think.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks so much better! i wonder why there are those 2 beams of light straight at the camera though. kind of annoying. hopefully its not like that all the time for ya


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!

A nice rock or 2 would look good also.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

orchidman said:


> looks so much better! i wonder why there are those 2 beams of light straight at the camera though. kind of annoying. hopefully its not like that all the time for ya


Thanks man as for the lights it not like that unless your right on it and a little under it like it was in the pic. Thanks for the comment gonna take a video here soon a post it up on my youtube page


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

zoragen said:


> Very nice!
> 
> A nice rock or 2 would look good also.


Thanks man i appreciate it i will def look into maybe putting some rocks in it


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

a nice rock or two would look nice. cant wait for the video. make sure to talk, so we can see what your voice sounds like


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

orchidman said:


> a nice rock or two would look nice. cant wait for the video. make sure to talk, so we can see what your voice sounds like


 Haha i always talk not very good though. Video is uploading now will post up when its done.


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Here is the video guys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIbEgdLwy3w


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks good. dont know what the red plant is though... im watching your reef video now


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

haha cool thanks man i got a few reef ones


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i ws watching the feeding one and the fragging one


----------



## Mopar32985 (May 28, 2011)

Here is a new video on the tank tell me what you guys think.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLKHghMPUA


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice. Those algaes are usually due to nutrient imbalance. Try dosing EI dry ferts. I would use a 200mL soap dispenser, find out how much is in one squirt, make up a bunch of fertilizer in water, then pop a few squirts into the tank every few days. Easiest way to get semi-accurate, easy fert dispensing that you can do when you feed the tank.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Also, on a 10g tank, DIY yeast CO2 in a 2L pop bottle works wonders, even with lower light like you have.


----------

